# Availability of Gene cafe CBR-1200



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

I am looking at setting up a small business roasting coffee from home and need a machine to get me started for maybe the first year or so. I started looking into this a couple of years ago. At that time the CBR-1200 seemed to fit the bill and was retailed through BB here in the UK. Looking at things now, I can't find one for sale anywhere. Can someone please tell me what happened?

If it is impossible to find one, can someone recommend an alternative please? I think 1 kilo capacity will be fine, and I need it to be consistent, reliable and pretty straight forward to use. These reasons are why I was looking at the CBR-1200 in the first place.

Any advice would be appreciated gratefully.

thanks.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Amazon Dalian 1kg drum roaster from Bella Barista.

It comes with a fabulous user guide and roasting guide...best documentation that ever came with a roaster.


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for that. Yeah, I had a look at this Roaster on their site. I read a detailed review of the machine and it looks good. My concern with this roaster was that it could possibly be more difficult for me to achieve consistent results because of my relative lack of experience etc. As much as I like to be hands on, the important thing would be a consistent result. I will have another look though.

In your opinion is it possible for a beginner to employ this roaster with some thought and practice and achieve a saleable result?


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

You're not just going to push a button and get the best results you can with a given bean. You'll need experience and practice to get results that can compete with other roasters even with the Gene (if it's even capable?)..if you're looking to churn out a few kilos of dark roast commodity coffee and sell it on ebay you'll probably get away with it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@SimonC, have you ever tried roasting coffee beans with a smaller roaster or any roaster at all? If so, what did you use and what was the overall experience like?


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

you could say I have. Ive roasted on the stove top previously. Only a few times though. I would say the result was pretty good actually. I read some stuff and watched youtube stuff. Im an engineer so hopefully I can pick it up.

Its a big step whatever you do I reckon. Its always really easy to start spending a fortune on coffee gear....I know!!haha. I don't mind investing though, but I do want to buy wisely. I want to do it right basically.


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Im not planning to do any of that tbh..I reckon that I need a roaster that will have the stability and ease of use to help support me while I gain the experience and get the practice that I need to be able to offer a high quality product.

Do you have a recommendation?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

SimonC said:


> you could say I have. Ive roasted on the stove top previously. Only a few times though. I would say the result was pretty good actually. I read some stuff and watched youtube stuff. Im an engineer so hopefully I can pick it up.
> 
> Its a big step whatever you do I reckon. Its always really easy to start spending a fortune on coffee gear....I know!!haha. I don't mind investing though, but I do want to buy wisely. I want to do it right basically.


Ok. I had a Gene 101 for a year and a bit. I have to say that, although you get decent results, they are nothing when compared to professional roasters.

I don't want to put you off by any means. But I do think you should at least understand all the ins and outs of roasting before you make an investment. There are a few roasters here, professional and hobbyists, who may be able to chime in. There are even threads about it. Maybe you can even contact bella Barista and maybe have a go if they have one there (Amazon or Gene) for prospective customers? After all, coffee roasting is a skill. The machine can help you, but you need to know exactly what's going on and how to react to the feedback you are being given through the sensors and your own senses. In a way, it's like baking: anyone can follow a bread recipe, it may turn out good, but you can definitely tell the difference between those who know a thing or two about baking and those who simply followed a recipe.

I wish you good luck on your journey.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

SimonC said:


> Thanks for that. Yeah, I had a look at this Roaster on their site. I read a detailed review of the machine and it looks good. My concern with this roaster was that it could possibly be more difficult for me to achieve consistent results because of my relative lack of experience etc. As much as I like to be hands on, the important thing would be a consistent result. I will have another look though.
> 
> In your opinion is it possible for a beginner to employ this roaster with some thought and practice and achieve a saleable result?


Well there is fantastic training available as well if you live in the UK and of course the right part of the UK or are prepared to travel and perhaps overnight in a hotel....although the guides that come with the roaster are excellent. You might even have someone with one near you and you can go and have a look at it.


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

DavecUK said:


> Well there is fantastic training available as well if you live in the UK and of course the right part of the UK or are prepared to travel and perhaps overnight in a hotel....although the guides that come with the roaster are excellent. You might even have someone with one near you and you can go and have a look at it.


Thank you so much for that. Yeah, Ill get in touch with BB and maybe sort a visit out to have a look. They appear to be awaiting stock right now, this gives me some time to rub two pennies together. I think BB is probably a couple of hours away from me so that's no bother really.

I wonder if there is anybody near me with one? Im on the Cheshire/Staffs border but can travel. I would appreciate it..

thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

BB should be receiving the Amazon around mid/late June unless there have been delays in production.


----------



## SimonC (Jun 18, 2012)

Rob1 said:


> BB should be receiving the Amazon around mid/late June unless there have been delays in production.


That should be good for me.

Thanks for the advice.


----------

